# Nice Panoramic Shot of Bimmerfest



## Shinobi (Dec 23, 2001)

Here's a nice shot my friend took of the lot at capacity. Great event!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

How is it that ScottN2Retro manages to snag the prime spot every year?!:dunno:


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

nice pic. :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Awesome pic!

Keep them coming!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

NICE PIC!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Check out this pic.


Sea of BMW:


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *How is it that ScottN2Retro manages to snag the prime spot every year?!:dunno: *


How else could he be easy to find so we could pick up the T-shirts we ordered? Actually, he just got there early. 

-Peter


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *How is it that ScottN2Retro manages to snag the prime spot every year?!:dunno: *


Arranges his annual 800 mile oil change for the Friday before? :dunno:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *How is it that ScottN2Retro manages to snag the prime spot every year?!:dunno: *


I just park where they tell me :dunno:

:bigpimp: :angel:

Nice pic :thumbup:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Hey shinobi, had a good time following you during the road rally and on the way home. I tried to say bye when I got off in Northridge but there was too much traffic. Let me know if you go on a Malibu Canyon Run. We'll let Jim drive first.


----------



## ACS330CICONV (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey Shinobi
remember i had the ac schnitzer 330 ci convertible, i really liked your car and thought that exhast was awesome. I REALLY got some good passing shots of you on the way to the road rally. ANYWAYS wanted to know when the website will be updated.


----------



## Shinobi (Dec 23, 2001)

ACS330CICONV said:


> *Hey Shinobi
> remember i had the ac schnitzer 330 ci convertible, i really liked your car and thought that exhast was awesome. I REALLY got some good passing shots of you on the way to the road rally. ANYWAYS wanted to know when the website will be updated. *


Videos I hope? I've been itching to see some, but no one's posting! Anyways, not really sure what updates you're referring to, but I'm going to take my car out for photos this weekend and will be working on redoing my site soon. I don't usually post much here, but you'll catch me more often on e46Fanatics.com. Nice meeting you man!


----------

